# new mouse and keyboard woes



## Big Don (Feb 15, 2013)

My mouse and keyboard were getting decrepit so I replaced them with Logitech's MK260
It works. But...
I can't for the life of me find a driver, the website says it uses "Native USB drivers" 
I can't get my computer to show the mouse as anything except a "HID compliant mouse"
I can't change what the scroll wheel does
I can't find a straight driver download only logitech's stupid, worthless "reconnect utility" which is two lies in two words. 
Please help :wah:
Oh, as far as  RTFM what came in the factory sealed box was a quick start guide and some idiocy about not shining the mouse's laser in your eye in I **** you not FOUR languages


----------



## Big Don (Feb 16, 2013)

73 views and no help? Crap


----------



## Carol (Feb 16, 2013)

What operating system are you running, Don?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big Don (Feb 16, 2013)

vista
the keyboard and mouse set are 2.4ghz comes with a little goodie you plug into usb


----------



## Carol (Feb 16, 2013)

Is Vista all up to date with the latest service packs, downloads, etc?


----------



## Big Don (Feb 16, 2013)

yep
tried uninstalling the mouse through add/remove hardware. That worked, insofar as it shut the mouse off.
tried logitech's "reconnect utility" Step one, remove batteries, wait 10 sec, replace batteries, the next step is to click next, except it won't let me.


----------



## jezr74 (Feb 17, 2013)

Try updating the driver from the manager but tell it to search in c:\windows\winsxs and let it traverse the directories.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jezr74 (Feb 17, 2013)

You would also do your self a service to grab an upgrade to windows 7. It had considerable improvements over vista, including driver support.

Its rather cheap to do as well these days.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Carol (Feb 20, 2013)

It may be worth doing an exchange for the same model to isolate whether the issue is faulty hardware or not

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 20, 2013)

Don

is this a wireless set up with a USB stick ?


----------



## Big Don (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, it is. I'm getting used to it... All I want to be able to do is click the mouse wheel to go back...


----------



## Big Don (Feb 24, 2013)

jezr74 said:


> You would also do your self a service to grab an upgrade to windows 7. It had considerable improvements over vista, including driver support.
> 
> Its rather cheap to do as well these days.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD



I don't want to. One of the computers at work has 7, I don't like it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 24, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Yes, it is. I'm getting used to it... All I want to be able to do is click the mouse wheel to go back...




Check the USB stick, it should show up in "My Computer" They may have put the drivers there


----------



## Big Don (Feb 24, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Check the USB stick, it should show up in "My Computer" They may have put the drivers there



OK, it doesn't show up there. 
crap, a new problem...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 24, 2013)

Big Don said:


> OK, it doesn't show up there.
> crap, a new problem...



Maybe..maybe not. Try it in a different USB slot and if it still does not show up it still may not be an issue. You may want to check and see it the USBs show up in device manager too.

Go to the vendor webpage and see if you can find your mouse by model number and possibly download drivers there.


----------

